# 360 planet photos



## MegaColor (Mar 11, 2010)

can someone please tell me how to shot a 360 planet photo? thanks!!


----------



## KmH (Mar 11, 2010)

Which planet?


----------



## MegaColor (Mar 11, 2010)

360 planet like this!!! I don't know what you call it. I know they use a fisheye lens for it. Thats all I know.


----------



## billygoat (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, no idea. . .sorry not much help, but cool pics none the less.


----------



## mdtusz (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks to me like they either shoot straight down with a craaaaaazy fisheye lens, or more likely, they shoot up at a mirrored ball and photoshop out the camera after (look at the second one where there is a darker circle patch in the middle.


----------



## KmH (Mar 11, 2010)

They are called 'magic circles' and are made using the Polar Coordinate filter in Photoshop or an other image editor.


----------



## MegaColor (Mar 12, 2010)

i found out how to do it!!!


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2010)

MegaColor said:


> i found out how to do it!!!


So, are you going to share your new found knowledge?


----------



## Formatted (Mar 12, 2010)

I did a project on this. 

Its called Polar Coordinates. Pretty good guides on photojojo.


----------



## rufus5150 (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's a link. Not sure if it's THE link but I'm done searching:

How to Create Your Own Planets Using Your Panoramas | Photojojo


----------



## MegaColor (Mar 15, 2010)

KmH said:


> MegaColor said:
> 
> 
> > i found out how to do it!!!
> ...


 

here is what I found. there are more on youtube.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rbTE71PMYE&feature=related]YouTube - Little Planet effect in Photoshop - Week 44[/ame]


----------

